# Show off your cham



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

Hi guys thought it would be nice for us all to post pics of our different chams.
Here is my little girl


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

not the best of piccy's but as u can tell he hates being in the lime light.:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i get my panther blue bar in 3 ish months!! lol il post pics of him then!
he has just been born!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

linda.t said:


> not the best of piccy's but as u can tell he hates being in the lime light.:lol2:


your cham really doesnt like the lime light lol mine isnt fond of the camera either. Would get some newer pics up but she is shedding so is hiding away at the mo


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

*my 2*

my fantasic male, Bertie:no1:









And my beautiful baby Belle:flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great piccy's,
mine were taken a bit back so will try to get some more of him if he lets me.:lol2:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*chams*

my pic of nosy be male is on classifieds for sale!!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is gorgeous George and stub tail mating


Remix for claude99 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> Here is gorgeous George and stub tail mating
> 
> 
> Remix for claude99 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


 
wow look at them go ! love seeing other peoples chams. Very tempted to get another.


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> Here is gorgeous George and stub tail mating
> 
> 
> Remix for claude99 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


bet they didnt realise it was gonna be put on the internet:whistling2:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Gorgeous George the cham porn star:lol2:


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

lol cham porno. Yours are beautifull also.


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> Gorgeous George the cham porn star:lol2:


:lol2::roll2::lol2:


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

that panther for sale is gorgeous but no way i can justify that sort of spend


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my little Ambanja Red Bar Panther!










Picture is not quite up to date, shes growing like a weed! Absolutely adore her, she hand feeds too which never stops entertaining me!

Hope you like : victory:


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous George looks just fantastic, thanks for showing us. I am delighted he has found such a brilliant home, thanks for having him,
littlejay


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Now they are going on my wish list, she is lovely


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

RedGex said:


> This is my little Ambanja Red Bar Panther!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how gorgeous is she !! would be great to see some uptodate pics  glad I started this thread. Loving the pics !


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

I love it when she does this x


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

guyinherts said:


> how gorgeous is she !! would be great to see some uptodate pics  glad I started this thread. Loving the pics !


Best thread in ages I love chams they are awesome, just can't believe it took me so long to get one!

Will try n get new pics over the weekend!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

that would be good  my little girls is finishing off a shed so will try and get some new pics done tomorrow to


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Keep the pics coming folks. My cham viv will soon be ready so I'm loving this thread.




alfie99 said:


> Here is gorgeous George and stub tail mating
> 
> Remix for claude99 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Ha ha...awesome. I just imagined George with a gruff cockney accent talking dirty to his conquest...

"Ooohh you like that dont ya? I'm gonna melt you like sexual chocolate"

:roll2:


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

what on earth ?! melt you like sexual chocolate? what films do you watch :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a warped sense of humour/imagination....lol


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

sounds like an interesting imagination from my point of view. Here is my little girl not looking quite so pretty.


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

*Some Of Mine*

Gravid Carpet








Hatchling Hoenelli








Pygmy hatchling.








littlejay


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

littlejay, yours are stunning. Still want a carpet but cant convince partner


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Thankyou guy. I cant convince mine that I NEED any more Chams, but once he sees some of the beauties on here it may get easier.I have my eye on a pair of Soft Nosed Chams and I just know they'll be mine very very soon!
littlejay


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

lol I am so confused. They are all so beautifull. I think i may have a better chance when we move or should i say I move in with him. he has a shed which is as big as my flat that at the moment is used as a changing room for the pool. I am thinking rep room


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

noone else wanna show off their chams ?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

My little fella


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Vase said:


> Keep the pics coming folks. My cham viv will soon be ready so I'm loving this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I'd show off my setup too!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't show Marlon off cos he is bashful and hides when I look at him.:lol2:


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> Thought I'd show off my setup too!


:notworthy:im still in awe with your set up lol, i want one just like it an i love the hibiscus! im of to blooms to see if i can pick one up :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I must say theres some stunning chams on here and lovely looking set ups a great thread indeed.

Heres my cham called Wayne lol


----------



## tombzy08 (May 23, 2008)

Not a very Old Girl!!!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Love the one in the bonsai lol


----------



## tombzy08 (May 23, 2008)

thanks lol i thought it was quite cool aswell


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

yea its dudey lol:2thumb:


----------



## tombzy08 (May 23, 2008)

lol its not a bonsai though my chameleons just big ! lol


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

HAHAHA :lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

nathanjupp said:


> :notworthy:im still in awe with your set up lol, i want one just like it an i love the hibiscus! im of to blooms to see if i can pick one up :2thumb:


Thanks! The hibiscus is awesome! I currently have 5 flowers! It looks beautiful! It's really thriving in my enclosure! I still want to make it better! :whistling2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

tombzy08 said:


> lol its not a bonsai though my chameleons just big ! lol


Wow! He is a giant then! What do you feed him on? Live sheep?


----------



## tombzy08 (May 23, 2008)

sometimes depends she is a fussy eater but occasionally the odd cow lol


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Where do you live? I seriously don't want to walk passed and get munched on by your cham! :lol2:


----------



## tombzy08 (May 23, 2008)

haha lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

This is my male blue bar Ambilobe









Male Nosy be



























Male red bar Ambilobe


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

They're absolute stunners stuart! I will get a panther one day!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

A s above stunning panthers matey:mf_dribble::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

my male yemen Lewie


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

AWSOME pics knighty

lovely yemen:2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i want one lol.


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

*Some more hopw you dont mind !*


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

definitely keep them coming. Will and get some more of cammy, since her shed the other day she is showing some much stronger colours but she is being really shy right now which isnt like her.
You guys realy do have some awesome chams. Pet shop near my has some young panthers. Think I may be getting one later in the week


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

This is Gene named after Gene Simmons of Kiss.
​


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Baby pygmy after shedding









2 more babies









Daddy









And last but definately not least, the fantastic Mr Dave!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool pygmys! Does Dave know a Steve?$w0rdfish


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

heres my male and female yemen with a baby that they both produced

























and heres one of my fischer chameleons that i had up untill recently


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

cool more excelelnt pics:2thumb:nice thread this


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

really fantastic pictures:smile:

Love the one with its tongue getting hand fed looks like its a mile long :lol2:


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

my new fella 
picking him up tomorrow hopefully


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice! Who/where you getting him from?


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

A local guy, met him on here. They dont want to sell him but need to make space as he has a rapidly growing boa collection. The cham is really tame as the man I am geting off hand reared him  I am soooooo excited :flrt:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I know the one you're on about! He does look like a very friendly cham! I wish mine was that friendly, but I think he loves his enclosure too much! I think I did too much of a good job! LOL! He is only young, so I hope he gets better with time!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

I am sure he will, my femle yemen is friendly once she has decided to come out that is lol 
But this panther (no detrement to cammy atall) is absolutely stunning and very tame. Cant wait. I feel a huge addiction to chameleons coming on.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

That's the thing, the other day he came out, had a little explore, then went back in, very happy, nothing strenuous. Now, he takes his food from my hand, then shoots off when he's had enough!  I can wait!
Tell me about it! I can't wait till I get my next cham! But it's going to be at least a year! I want a nosy mitsio!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

they are so beautifull !! Cant wait to get hannibal tomorrow


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

Hannabal is home


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

My new baby girl


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

awww she is gorgeous  how old is she ?


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> Hannabal is home


very nice!!!
u getting addicted?
whats next?


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

Very addicted lol, yours gravid???


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> Very addicted lol, yours gravid???


really dont think so....u wanna add jacksons to yer growing list!:lol2:

should be getting my blood python mid july! well happy,more of a snake man than lizard,strange that,seeing that ive only got 1 snake......


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

lol sound more excited about that than the baby lol


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> lol sound more excited about that than the baby lol


ssshhh!!!

you'll get me shot talking like that!!:lol2:

its just that the snake will be here first!:whistling2:


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> awww she is gorgeous  how old is she ?


 shes 3 months give or take


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

maggot said:


> shes 3 months give or take


absolut beauty  She is going to grow so quickly


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

cant wait she ate out my hand this morning  for the first time


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

Some of mine


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

i would be very interested in 1 of your panthers if they hatch


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

*Marley*


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

This is an old pic of Elvis, does not do him justice.









Here is his new home


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

I would be really interested in a baby panther also  Sold before they have even hatced lol


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

forestjewel, is that a nosy mitsio in those pictures?


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> forestjewel, is that a nosy mitsio in those pictures?


Thought that may have perked you up JRF


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes he is a Nosy Mitsio


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

What an absolute beauty! I will have one one day! Where did you get him from? How old is he?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> Thought that may have perked you up JRF


LOL! Am I that predictable? A Nosy is *DEFINITELY* the next cham I'll get, but there are *MANY* others I want! :mf_dribble: I'm definitely addicted to chams! I just find them so fascinating and cool!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

So do I, hence the addition of Hannibal to my Cham family 

Had him out today  Just sits on my hand looking around the room then cant get the little bugger back in his viv lol


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

jrf23 said:


> What an absolute beauty! I will have one one day! Where did you get him from? How old is he?


He is from Europe and is i would say 18 months now, had him since he was tiny


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

guyinherts said:


> So do I, hence the addition of Hannibal to my Cham family
> 
> Had him out today  Just sits on my hand looking around the room then cant get the little bugger back in his viv lol


I just wish I had the room for more! I want a Nosy Mitsio (obviously), Blue-Barred Ambilobe, Jacksons and a Nosy Be in that order!  Plus more if I can! I'd like to breed Nosy Mitsio's eventually! I think it would be a great challenge and really good to increase their CB numbers! But that's a LONG way off! :lol2:



Forestjewel said:


> He is from Europe and is i would say 18 months now, had him since he was tiny


That's awesome! I'll be so happy when I get mine! Just as I was when I got my little guy! Although, I'm dreading getting the second, because then I'll need to get the third! :lol2:


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

Forestjewel said:


> He is from Europe and is i would say 18 months now, had him since he was tiny


hi forestjewel,nice mitsio,have you got a female to go with him?also have you bred your ankaramy yet.are they as prolific as some of the other locals as i havent bred mine yet and was wondering if they had more defined breeding seasons like the diego suerez.


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i get my panther blue bar in 3 ish months!! lol il post pics of him then!
> he has just been born!


Show - off......:devil::lol2: I'm soooo jealous!!:lol2: I'd love some panthers......Guess I'll just have to take a pic of each of my chams..........so 78 pics later!!

but thought better and so heres just a couple


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome Chams :mf_dribble:

I always wanted a barcode tattoo : victory:


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

cham25 said:


> hi forestjewel,nice mitsio,have you got a female to go with him?also have you bred your ankaramy yet.are they as prolific as some of the other locals as i havent bred mine yet and was wondering if they had more defined breeding seasons like the diego suerez.


Sadly i lost my female Mitsio to gout, never ceases to amaze me, how when they all get the same care one can fall prey to somthing like that 
As for the Anks i havnt bred them as yet, but often let them see each other, i am beginning to believe that they do have a defined breeding season just through observing them, he is not interested in her at all and vice versa, but i am in no rush they will breed when they are ready


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Hey daddycool,

I see that in one of your pics there are three older yemen's together. does this not stress them out?

Phil


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

daddycool said:


> Show - off......:devil::lol2: I'm soooo jealous!!:lol2: I'd love some panthers......Guess I'll just have to take a pic of each of my chams..........so 78 pics later!!
> 
> but thought better and so heres just a couple


 


a few things you have a ram as ur profile pic are you from Derby ??? good man if you are me to dont live there at the moment thou secondly how many baby chams do you have in that tank iam v jealous i guess u had a good breeding year and thirdly do you have any panthers ?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Hey daddycool,
> 
> I see that in one of your pics there are three older yemen's together. does this not stress them out?
> 
> Phil


They're fine kept in pairs/trios/more given they are cared for properly and are given enough space! I have one of the babies and he's awesome, so he's definitely doing a good job at looking after them! Many people keep pairs/trios on this site!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

It is interesting to hear you have success in keeping pairs or more together. It goes against everything I have read or been told. How much space do they need in order to be happy?

phil


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I'm intrigued to know how big is the enclosure is that you keep those yemen in?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I personally don't as I don't have the husbandry to (I'm only on my first cham right now!)! Create a new thread asking about how to do it and you should stir up a few of the pro's! :lol2:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

The general feeling by members on the chameleon forum argues that it's a big no no to keep more than one together


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Vase said:


> Awesome Chams :mf_dribble:
> 
> I always wanted a barcode tattoo : victory:


don't just want one!! Get one....pity it doesn't scan tho!!

I love it!!


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

stucoady said:


> Hey daddycool,
> 
> I see that in one of your pics there are three older yemen's together. does this not stress them out?
> 
> Phil


doesn't seem to in that pic:lol2:....I also have pics of them sleeping on each other!!

sure they get the strop on sometimes....don't all animals...peeps included, but they have plenty of routes to avoid each other and loads of spots to sleep etc, without being near to each other if that is what they want!!

they are also good breeders!! :lol2:

ps.....its a matter of modern research against old research.....read Petr Necas, chameleons, natures little jewels (I think that is the title!!)

There are as JRF says, quite a few on here that house multiples together.....and has caused a few arguments, all I can say for def is that it works for me....
Both females are friendly, and quite happily came out several times recently, for people buying my babies (sorry no panther babies..I WISH!!!!) and that also goes against what others may tell you!!

what works for me might not work for you.....


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

daddycool said:


> don't just want one!! Get one....pity it doesn't scan tho!!
> 
> I love it!!


What made you get a barcode? If you dont mind me asking

I should hopefully be picking up a Yemen from Barking, so I'll get some pics up when the little fella has settled in. I cant wait :mf_dribble:


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Vase said:


> What made you get a barcode? If you dont mind me asking
> 
> I should hopefully be picking up a Yemen from Barking, so I'll get some pics up when the little fella has settled in. I cant wait :mf_dribble:


dunno really....But i always take a long time picking a tattoo...i have my next planned, just no cash to get it!!
I changed my mind a few times, and then decided on it, and it stayed stuck in my mind for a while (bit like researching a reptile....i made sure i wouldn't get bored of it) and did it....It has a meaning....its not just a tin of beans or something:lol2: I love it!!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

DC hit the nail on the head really. Most of the research/books/literature/online sources we all read were made so long ago that massive steps in understanding have been made since then so most of them are out of date. People keep the old traditions as they work, but might not necessarily be the only way to keep a chameleon. Chams are solitary animals, but that does not mean that interaction in the wild does not happen! If we can provide a quality habitat with all the requirements that the cham needs, mimmicing its natural environment, then why shouldn't it work? Obviously, there will be times when it doesn't! Most chams prefer to sort their differences out with colour displays or movements; then, there will be those that just go straight for a fight. They are individuals so none will ever be the same. I think it's up to the skill of the keeper to decide whether to keep a pair/trio, as it might not work and they need to be able to deal with it. As DC says, it works for him.

Close, the book is Chameleons, Nature's hidden jewels (p.s its a great book and worth a read, although, get the new revision, it covers more recent topics/species)


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

Some more new pics of my gorgeous panther


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

He sure looks awesome! Shame about the thing he's climbing on though! Bit of an eyesore!  Nice guitar!


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

lol cheeky bugger!!! well my chams love me that is all that matters


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Well a week later than intended lol, but as promised updated pics of Delphi my pretty panther! Hope you like!


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely looking female panther!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

chameleon_keeper said:


> Lovely looking female panther!


Why thank-you! Hopefully one day there will be a lovely looking male panther too...!


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

Not really my cham but her new enclosure  










you can just see her shying away at the top


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking good! Loving the hibiscus! The flowers are beautiful when they open!


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> Looking good! Loving the hibiscus! The flowers are beautiful when they open!


thanks
i got it from blooms the other day and she loves it, she keeps nibbling the leaves so i geuss she likes greens 

just got an empty exo terra now lol oh darn will have to find something to fill it :2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

If she likes that, get her a vitis vinifera (grape vine). My guy has almost destroyed it all! He loves it!


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is my Female Yemen *Chilli* and her new home.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

nice chams guys mite gget one myself =-)


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

rybuzz said:


> nice chams guys mite gget one myself =-)


they are hard work to get set up and running but very rewarding (well i think so  )

would reckomend them (as long as you read up on them)


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

hey guys just thought i would try and revive this as so many have contributed so far.


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

yeh there must be more out here, i almost bought a panther chameleon today but my bank stopped me lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Heres my panther who sadly died from a mouth infection.  RIP Lewie


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

:lol2: just realized my test results are on mi hand in the pic. Didn' i do well! :lol2:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*my mellors..*

nelson the great


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow lovely cham mate!

Lovin the slippers! :lol2:


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

here is my chams.. ... had them since they hatched out our eggs. 
this is bon bon when two weeks







and now








also my other baby coco .... 4weeks old







and now


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool! I love that people are keeping this thread alive!


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

and so we should keep it alive. they are wonderful reptiles. :cheers:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

Pono said:


> Wow lovely cham mate!
> 
> Lovin the slippers! :lol2:


 
*As Meatloaf says - You took the words right outta my mouth!!*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

lnrak said:


> *As Meatloaf says - You took the words right outta my mouth!!*
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Well off topid, but Meatloaf is great! :blush:


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is Louis


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

How cute is Louis  how old?


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

jim my rudis chameleon


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*hannibal guy in herts*

glad your happy with hannibal {leckter} adam we miss him but glad he went to good home!! regards ian


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> glad your happy with hannibal {leckter} adam we miss him but glad he went to good home!! regards ian


thanks Ian, I promise he is being well looked after. He has been outside lots lately


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

RedGex said:


> This is my little Ambanja Red Bar Panther!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminded me of this


----------



## Keeky101 (Apr 17, 2008)

nathanjupp said:


> my fantasic male, Bertie:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<to NathanJupp> Bertie has some really nice colours!! And Belle is really nice too. 

<To everyone else> I'm allouwed a chameleon! So when I get my chameleon (Just the 1 ) I'll post a pic. 

PS: so sorry about spelling, I'm really bad at spelling XD

~*Keeky101*~


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi all, this is my female yemen called 'Llama'. she loves being handled, especially by my two year old daughter!
In her viv:








saying hi:








her stripey look:








out and about:
















Hope you all like


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jibber10 said:


> This is Louis


aww cute how old is he/she? ill put pics of mine up later got him/her on monday


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

(not brill pic soz) here is one of my pygmies, 'Alfie'


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my boy and his bird mid bonk!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

if this works...
manson


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

mickey








malerie









these are phone pics
now ive sussed photobucket can get some good 1s up!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

:lol2: Mid Bonk.... How old are you? :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> :lol2: Mid Bonk.... How old are you? :lol2:


why? doesn't anybody say "bonk" anymore? That could explain *my* lack of success


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

What a chat up line!? Maybe you should change your stratedgy??


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I only have one chat up line "Grab your coat love, I've got a knife"


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought it was: "want to go out back and bonk?"


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

snakearms said:


> mickey
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Argh - you stole the names i thought up last night in case i get a pair of reps at the barking show!!!


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

manson


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

mickey


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

malerie


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice Chams everyone :2thumb:

Now at last I can post in here.....

Introducing..'Capone' :flrt:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

This is my big boy - DJ


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Vase said:


> Nice Chams everyone :2thumb:
> 
> Now at last I can post in here.....
> 
> Introducing..'Capone' :flrt:


He's a beautiful little fella!  How old is he?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are my 2 new Panther recruits

Sam









and his young bride, 

Ava


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Here are my 2 new Panther recruits
> 
> Sam
> 
> ...


These two are beautiful! Look forward to updated pictures as they grow!! :2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow! Sam is awesome! Beautiful colours!

Here's some more pic's of my guy:









Sorry it's really bright! I thought the flash was off!










Lets keep this thread going!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i definately vote for keeping this thread going. i'm loving all the pics. i'm going to be getting a yemen in a couple of months. finally pursuaded other half yayayayayay


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Some of my new additions and their home! Thanks sarahking20 for picking them up for me....some of us had to work on sat!












































http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/miniandy/DSC_1723.jpg?t=1215455025


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking good as always cham keeper! I love the beanie gecko you have on the go!


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks! Spot the other reptile related thingys in my cham room...


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Where do I begin? There are loads! I love the chameleon clock!  Oh, and yeah, I Love the way "Chameleons, Natures Hidden Jewels" is in plain sight on the bookcase! 

I seriously love that room of yours though! Can I have it please?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Meant to ask, what are the fake plants you use in your set ups cham keeper? Are they silk or plastic? I'm looking to get some for mine as they'll be a bit easy to clean! Managed to snap off part of my grape vine this weekend! I planted it, and used some root growth stuff on it, but it's not looking good!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Are your pygmies in a flexi? If so how're you going keeping the humidity up? Just interested!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Very jealous of the whole room set up actually having looked at it again. Grrr. I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

omg that cham room is so amazing!!!!!!!!!!

may i be cheeky an ask what is in each viv in each photo? 

thank you!

i so want a cham room!
i need cham first though :S


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

I use mostly fake plastic plants, i have big fake potted one's in the bottom (like you can get at homebase), and most of the other smaller fake one's are from garden centre, the zoo med and exo terra one's and one's i've bought from other reptile shops/hamm show etc

Yes the pygmy's are in a flexi. My room humidity is usually around 50-60%, and after spraying that obviously increases. My main concern was keeping them cool so decided a flexi would allow that air flow. In my experience trying to keep any animal cool and humid usually ends up in the tank staying wet longer and that can lead to damp issues and then fungal problems with the chameleon. I'd rather sacrifice a bit of humidity for good air flow, its worked with my panthers thus far and they're supposed to require high humidity too.

Also, the flexi allows the sun to shine into it creating rays of sunshine mimicking the way the sun breaks through to the forect floor, apparently pygmy's like to bask in these pockets of sun, but obviously being a flexi they wont overheat and they can seek shade if needed.

In the first picture the 2 big 260 flexi's house my male yemen and male panther, and the pygmy's are in the small one. The 3rd pic shows 2 65 gallon flexi's housing my female panther and female yemen. The last pic has a 260 gallon flexi housing my mellers and the small screen terrarium next to it houses my male jacksons.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice 

btw in the middle of the curtain rail... is that a cham toy or something?


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep! There's also one on the radiator and a silver magnet on the lamp stand......i'm such a geek!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

all looking pretty good very snazzy


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

chameleon_keeper said:


> I use mostly fake plastic plants, i have big fake potted one's in the bottom (like you can get at homebase), and most of the other smaller fake one's are from garden centre, the zoo med and exo terra one's and one's i've bought from other reptile shops/hamm show etc


What looks better, and which is better for a cham? Silk or Plastic? I'm about to buy quite a lot so I want that best! :2thumb:


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think it matters, both do the job...but i probably have more plastic!


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

Oki,.... So first up is my dads cham Toff..... 
















And now my lil baby from when i first got her up until now..
Tiny pasha
















Growing a lil bit








And her a couple of weeks ago, she HATES the camera. it's very hard to get a good picture of her peaceful as she puffs up when my nikon comes anywhere near her.!








The only time my nikon can get near her is when she is in dream land... nothing wakes her then....









Hope you like. My dads cham has got some blue spots now so i will have to take some more of her.....
And Pasha is growing more and more, she is abit bigger than the last pic now but like i sed getting my camera near her is a challenge in itself!


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

tought we were gonna keep this thread going lool?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It's made it for almost a month! I'd say that was going pretty well on here! I'll take some photo's tomorrow to bolster the collection!  I say tomorrow as my guy has gone to bed now! :lol2:


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

awww bless, mine WILL NOT sleep until the sun goes down lool
And i cant have any light in my room while she sleeps as it wakes her up im think of putting some sort of cloth to cover her cage.... i LIVE around her!!!! lool


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Seriosuly? My guy must be some oddity then! At 7:30 exactly he gets up and at 19:45 he goes to sleep! I could literally set my clock to it!

That's probably a good idea! I have a dark green sheet over the back two sides of his enclosure (just because I didn't think he'd appreciate blue and apparently dark green colours when young encourage a good develeopment of colour when they're old! Don't know if that's true, but I thought I'd do it anyway!) I've also just ordered loads of fake plants to drape round and over the top, so there's more of a canopy look to his enclosure!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

*Keeping up the momentum!*

Ok to help keep the thread going, here are a few more pics from my collection:

These are all Bearded Pygmy chams...........



















Male 1









Male 2









Female 1


















Set ups


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW! That looks really cool!


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

just a quickey how many can you keep in a 2ft square by 4ft tall ive heared different things so can some one please cleare this up for me as im looking to get one for my wife thanks


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pics carlycharlie!!

Good to see the thread still going! Not sure if my cham has changed enough since the last pics to justify more, but what the hell, will take some more at the weekend


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

i dont keep chams but that last pic of the set-ups is awsome!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

bendaferrari said:


> just a quickey how many can you keep in a 2ft square by 4ft tall ive heared different things so can some one please cleare this up for me as im looking to get one for my wife thanks


If you're talking about normal chameleons (ie yemen, panther, jacksons, ...), then just one. For pygmy's, lots, but I have no experience with them, so someone else would have to fill you in on that!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

For pygmies - LOTS! 1.5. easily I think.


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

I m so glad this thread is still going strong, must get some more pics done tomorrow


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> For pygmies - LOTS! 1.5. easily I think.


LOL!! I still read that 1.5. as "one and a half" chameleons!  I was like, what the :censor:! How do you get a half!? :lol2:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome chams everyone !!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, here's some more pictures to keep this going!










I don't think he liked the design! :lol2: He did a runner while I was cleaning out his viv and ended up here!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Somebody save the thread! :lol2:


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

Here we go then:2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice! Loving the Mitsio!


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

A few more


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Now you're just trying to make me jealous! You know how you have plenty of chameleons? Can I have your mitsio please?


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Couple more of Chilli for you - and to keep the thread alive :


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

heres my beau























:flrt:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

here is my 5 month old panther chameleon


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

GAD58Y said:


> here is my 5 month old panther chameleon


Wheres the pic dude - really wanna see.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

i can see both pics hope you like her


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

some amazing pics keep them comming


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

i can see both pictures here is another 1


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

(having trouble posting pics ):bash:sorry both gone now


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

In the new found tradition, I am keeping the flow going :lol2:

My pair of Yemen


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

here she is outside in the sunshine







here is the first picture again


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pics everyone! As promised (to some out there) here are some more!






















































This just shows off some of the new fake silk plants I've gotten! Don't they look nice?









Basking again!


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Picked up this gentleman today courtesey of Colin at Scales & Tails in Penryn, Cornwall. Hopefully he'll meet my female soon!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

How do you have the room for another? Plus potential babies??? Although, you really can't say no to that guy! He looks amazing!


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

A fair amount of jigging around has allowed for 1 more 260 gallon flex! Thats it! Babies...well i'll see what happens then work out the room! The lounge?!!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

heres my george not liking the camera and pretending to be a leaf. :lol2:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

i almost picked up a mellers in my local shop today big boy like yours he was only £110 but he is a ltc and a little bit hissy lol so i got a new male yemens to go with my 2 small females for future breeding:2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

chameleon_keeper said:


> A fair amount of jigging around has allowed for 1 more 260 gallon flex! Thats it! Babies...well i'll see what happens then work out the room! The lounge?!!


You still have a 260 flexi kicking around?! You know where I can get one? I'd seriously like to get one as I'd like to move my guy into one eventually! I'll just keep it in storage atm, but seeing as they're not being made any more, if you know where I can get one, I'll buy it in a heartbeat!



debcot1 said:


> heres my george not liking the camera and pretending to be a leaf. :lol2:


What a quality impression! :lol2:
How old is he now? His colours look beautiful!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

same age as yours theyre brother and sister. yours is female isnt it?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope! Mines a male!  I thought you got the batch before me so I wasn't sure if it was the same age! How many sheds has your guy done? Mines shed twice and eash time afterwards, his colours are so much more distinct!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> Nope! Mines a male!  I thought you got the batch before me so I wasn't sure if it was the same age! How many sheds has your guy done? Mines shed twice and eash time afterwards, his colours are so much more distinct!


 im not sure...hes shed 4 times one of which was with daddycool. hes great but soooooo grumpy. he hisses at me and opens his mouth!!! has yours done that yet?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I think mine has only shed 3 times in total (1 with DC, might have been 2 though, but I doubt he'd remember if I asked now with all the little critters he has!). Mines never hissed at me!  When I first got him, he used to bring out his gular crest a lot and turn his angry colours, but I hand feed him every day, so he's getting used to me. I was in his enclosure the other day, adding some fake plants, and he walked right passed me with no concerns! He doesn't like to come out much though!  I think his home is too appealing! :lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i hand feed george too, hes a pig! he comes onto me fine and is happy when hes out but he just gets grumpy at times. and us women are supposed to be hormonal. :lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh right! My guy really isn't grumpy! I bet after his next shed he will be! :lol2: What're you feeding George on? I'm thinking about moving up a size in locusts, but don't want to push him!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

mainly crix. sometimes locusts, fruit flies, waxies as treats, the odd moth that the kids catch. hes got his plants but i dont think he has tried them yet. i mainly feed him whatever i have in for my beardies which always changes. i buy the size that they can all eat. my food bill is going up and up at the mo and ive got 3 leos coming in a couple of weeks!!
what size are you on? ive read a few of ur posts about feeding. dont you give him the moths from waxies? how long does it take for them to pupate? (is that the right word)


----------



## Babygecko (Jun 30, 2008)

They're funny things chemeleons. They're really cool how they change colours and everything, but they have funny feet and eyes. They scare me a bit lol. I can understand why people keep them as pets thought because they're amazing creatures


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is my main man just before the lights go out.











Un-fortunatly as you can see before we got him he was lacking the amount of calcium supplement and possibly no uvb. Notice how his veil is slightly mis-shapen.

But we got him back to health :2thumb: Boooo yaaa!!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> mainly crix. sometimes locusts, fruit flies, waxies as treats, the odd moth that the kids catch. hes got his plants but i dont think he has tried them yet. i mainly feed him whatever i have in for my beardies which always changes. i buy the size that they can all eat. my food bill is going up and up at the mo and ive got 3 leos coming in a couple of weeks!!
> what size are you on? ive read a few of ur posts about feeding. dont you give him the moths from waxies? how long does it take for them to pupate? (is that the right word)


Lucky! I wish my guy was still taking crix! He just won't go near them now!  I've got him on locusts (12-20mm) but he snaps them up without any real concern. I got some larger ones the other day in a tub from a local shop (20-30mm) and he managed them quite easily but the one's I ordered online that were 20-35mm all came more like 35-40mm and I didn't think he could manage that size yet! I also feed him on calcium worms (these are BRILLIANT, they're so good) mealworms and waxworms/waxmoths!

I think that's the right word!  It takes about 2 weeks from when you notice the first cocoon if you keep them at room temperature. My guy loves them and they're nowhere near as fatty as waxworms are (they use most of the fat up during the metamorphosis)

I think my food bill is only £5 a week! If that! I spent £10 over a week ago and I have over half of the feeders left!  It should last me a while. It the locusts that make my bill so expensive!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It's dropping down the ranks again so here are some more pics! Just 2! :lol2:



















I'm so proud of these pics! I thought they looked amazing! Hence why they're in my sig!


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

£5 a week thats nice and cheap, you wouldnt want my food bill or electricty bill:lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I do only have the ONE chameleon! I'm not greedy like you! :lol2:


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats true, i think i have chameleon OCD:lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't worry! When I get my own place, I'll have a shed load (possibly litterally!) of them!


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

my newest pygmie babies (tho they are actually adults lol) added to the collection, thanks to forestjewel....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























:flrt:


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good Kim:2thumb:


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

thought i would bump up my thread, see if we canget any more showers


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just to keep it going!


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Keeping it going, some updated pics of my trio of Rhampholeon Brevicadatus...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

These may be a tad big (forgot to size down off the SLR, sorry!) but here's my man shedding:-



















And a couple of my pygmies:-



















And there's a baby in here somewhere!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And this is cute - Kitty + Chameleon. It's one of their favourite spots to sleep.


----------



## Keeky101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I got my first cham today!! He/She is really nice, when it goes on the bark it gets brown stripes, even on the eyes!! He/she has eaten 4-5 fruit flies since comming home about 6 hours ago! When I went to the shop, I really wanted them all!! but, unfortunatly my terarrium isnt big enough  but here it is, my new cham, Ronnie!! 









Poser! But he/she is really small, its only 2-3 weeks old!! ^^








Sleepy cham!! He.she had just eaten yet another fruit fly!! Good tummy now!!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Keeky101 said:


> I got my first cham today!! He/She is really nice, when it goes on the bark it gets brown stripes, even on the eyes!! He/she has eaten 4-5 fruit flies since comming home about 6 hours ago! When I went to the shop, I really wanted them all!! but, unfortunatly my terarrium isnt big enough  but here it is, my new cham, Ronnie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a girl as I can't see any spurs on the back feet! The angles not great, but if you get a good shot of them then we'll be able to tell you for sure!

Great looking pictures everyone!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Just taken some new pics of my Pygmy Cham babies so thought you might all like to see & also keep the thread going :2thumb:

These are the 1st 3 to hatch a while ago & yes there are actually 3 in the photo :lol2:









This is not a brill pic but shows a newly hatched baby still wearing soil :flrt:









and the 3 newbies


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh & here are a couple more of Sam the male Sambava :flrt:










































OK maybe a little more than a couple but I am sooooooooo proud of him :whistling2:


----------



## coffeebean (Jun 11, 2008)

Ow wow! Sam is a real looker! :lol2:


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

meet my ickle pygmy 

called pickle aka ickle pickle


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It was a beautiful day yesterday, so my guy was outside all day long! Here are the pics! I've posted them in another thread so I apologise if you've seen them, but this thread was dying so I thought I bring it back to life!


















































































































I hope you like!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

This is Elvis. The first picture is of a young elvis whilst the others were taking this week.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice! Glad to see you're making the most of the sun!


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk168/htd100/how1004.jpg

[[IMG]http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk168/htd100/how1220.jpg


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

htd100, how many chams do you keep?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I knew it was a good idea to buy cheap flex from ebay. I've been waiting ages to use it and now we have had a hot weekend I can hous ehim outside not have to woory about supervising his play time lol


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going to build an outdoor enclosure this week. It probably won't be used for MONTHS but I have all the stuff I need to make it so I might as well! I've had to bring my chap in now as he kept trying to run away! It was quite funny!  I always had the measure of him though! Funny thing was, he never changed his colours to angry colours! Surely he can't have been enjoying himself!? :lol2:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just got one, the evil one trying the kill me all the time. 
This time last year I had 5, but sold the rest. Im not getting anymore until I settle and can keep them efficently and to best of my ability. Im going to log down all my ideas and information until that day.
Im putting all efforts into snakes at the mo cos I think they make great pets.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh right! I can't wait to get my next cham!  It's a nice male sambava for me next!  But that's a way off! I really want to get a corn snake too. I looked after a mates for a week and they're so nice. I didn't want to give it back!

I keep a log of everything that happens with my cham. It might prove useful to me in the future! Plus, It can be helpful to others!


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

*Here's Edd*









My lovely Edd only had him 3 days








He likes my hubby i think!:2thumb:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I have on order a baby Sirama male from gatwick reptiles. His father looks stunning so i'm very excited to find out how he will turn out.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would love to breed panther chams when I'm older! I know I'd have a real passion for it!  I'd breed all my favourite rare species! Then I'd have lots! :lol2:


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Meet KENNY or Ken Diddly En as he is also known!! (dont ask!) He is my Blue Bar Ambanja Panther Chameleon. I have wanted one of these guys forever so am having the time of my life watching and learning all about him.*

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm41/RALFERS/KENNY1.jpg


*JRF23 Dante looks amazing you have uploaded some great photo's and his enclosure is one of the best i've seen he is living like a king! Am hoping to put something similar together for Kenny when he moves into a bigger flexi. I waited 8 years to get my first Panther and it makes him all the more special so dont worry if it takes you a while to get one and great choice in your next chameleon i am also hoping to get a Sambava the colours are stunning.*
:2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

So cute. I really want a Blue Bar Anbanja (well to be fair a pair). It'll be a while sadly. Keep posting the pics though!


----------



## gersgirl84 (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my Panther Chameleon. he is called Ally. For some reason he likes to hang upside down. 
Sorry this aint the best pic.


----------



## gersgirl84 (Jul 25, 2008)

neonlaurie said:


> meet my ickle pygmy
> 
> called pickle aka ickle pickle


 
Oh my god. Pickle is gorgeous. so cute.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

htd100 said:


>


HAHAH What a pic, love it :2thumb:


----------



## gersgirl84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Repti_lover said:


> HAHAH What a pic, love it :2thumb:


That is one brilliant picture


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

gersgirl84 said:


> That is one brilliant picture


Yes  Must have took alot of patiance to get that, either that or pure chance lol Either way, brilliant pic


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sambava Santa*

While feeding & spraying today I noticed Ava the Sambava was shedding nicely........when I went back a short while later she had almost completely shed bar some on her face............nad this is what she looked like 

1st is the WHAT you looking at? shocked pose:









2nd is "Oi! I am not pleased with you I am not looking my best!"









3rd she does her scary gremlin pose









4th & finaly one, this is what I thought she looked like "Santa Sambava" :lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> 3rd she does her scary gremlin pose


What a pic!!!!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Llama when she was little








and a more recent one








as you can she, she's not shy!


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

my babies...:flrt:

























































hope you like : victory:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

amazing pics everyone...chams are soo funny they are like mini comedians...always look like they are upto something! 

def one for the wish list after seeing these piccies!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Yesterday i collected my first Panther, a baby Sirama male, so i thought i would share his first ever pics with you.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I have yet to name the litle chap but was thinking of 'Wallis'? Any suggestions?


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful Stu...was it night-time when you took that last one? I reckon you should called him Oscar :flrt:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

The last pic was taken whilst he was asleep. That's the first time i've seen him that dark as mainly been lighter in colour.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

He looks ace stu! They're so funny when they're young!


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just read through the whole of the thread. There are some amazing chameleons out there. I should be getting a young Veiled next week I'll post pics when I get it.

Here's a picture of what im going to keep it in...


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

the chameleon man said:


> nelson the great


WOW - That is a seriously sexy boy (the guy holding him isn't bad either :lol2


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

jrf23 said:


> He looks ace stu! They're so funny when they're young!


 
Man, he is only 10 weeks old and the smallest cutest thing I've seen :lol2:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

matt020593 said:


> Just read through the whole of the thread. There are some amazing chameleons out there. I should be getting a young Veiled next week I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> Here's a picture of what im going to keep it in...


Nice set up. how old will the Yemen be when you purchase him. I only ask as if he is tiny then the viv might be a bit too big. Also i find substrate a pain and life is easier for me and makes for better health for the cham.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it might be a juvinile. Maybe 4/5 inches. Should be fine in that size.
What would you suggest as a better substrate? I don't like the idea of not having substrate, always thought it looked ugly in little enclosures.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

He'll be fine in that size viv! I've had my guy since he was 2 months old in a 175 flexi. A viv can never be too big! In the wild they certainly have a lot more space than we can hope to provide them! As long as you keep an eye on things (mainly feeding) you'll be absolutely fine! I don't use a substrate, but I know that people suggest eco-earth as a good one!


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

The substrate is a layer of peat then live+dry moss. Should I remove it all or just have a small layer of either?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

matt020593 said:


> The substrate is a layer of peat then live+dry moss. Should I remove it all or just have a small layer of either?


I agree, your size viv is fine although find you will need to go bigger when he gets older.

The general view is that substrate can lead to impaction if digested whilst hunting food which is a serious problem for chams hence why many people do not use substrate. It is easier to maintain hygiene too.

Although I support the notion that bigger is better but for a baby under 3 months old, esp mine which is a Panther and 10 weeks old and less than an inch not including the tail, then using a small glass viv is important so as to monitor his health, temp and food intake as the first 12 weeks is considered the crucial stage in their development.

Check out Chameleon Forum Chameleon Forums for excellent support and advise on any subject and info on chams.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

My babies.....1st clutch for me! They are adorable, I dont want to get rid of them. they are tho currently up for sale on classifieds


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Very cute:flrt:How old are they?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, I think they are adorable and so acrobatic!!!! they are 4 weeks old now.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thought I would revive the topic a little with a couple of new pics taken yesterday of my little Sambava girlie Ava, showing off her lovely curly tail :flrt:


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

This is George my panther chameleon


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

littlespark said:


> This is George my panther chameleon


 







WOW:flrt:...George Is really nice, so are the other chams but george's colours really amaze me!! Enjoy him!


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

thankyou, he doesn't look as bright as some of the others to start with but his colours can change alot, the green can go very light verging on yellow and when he's cross he goes red. He's really friendly though and loves attention, taps the viv when he wants a walk round the living room! I wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

What locale of Panther is George? He is gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## awesomescrote (Aug 22, 2008)

here is a pic of my 4 horned still has no name so any suggestions








here is my veiled karma (i know the name is :censor: but my kids named him


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

matt020593 said:


> Just read through the whole of the thread. There are some amazing chameleons out there. I should be getting a young Veiled next week I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> Here's a picture of what im going to keep it in...


where did u get all the stuff from thats inside?also is that the full size flexi? how many watts is the bulbs your using?


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

When i brought him i was told he was a red/blue bar ambanja



carlycharlie said:


> What locale of Panther is George? He is gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

This is Victor Meldrew.


http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u331/deanforestrabbithaven/VICTORMELDREW002.jpg


----------



## ttony1976 (Jun 16, 2008)

*pictures*

Stupid question how can i add my picture ?


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Open a free Photobucket account and then upload your pics from that onto here mate. :2thumb:*
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ttony1976 said:


> Stupid question how can i add my picture ?


 Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

heres my 2 harry n trixi


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

<a href="DSC00113.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr93/nathanjordan84/DSC00113.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

its still not workin with photobucket, its stressin me out now


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Are they the pics you were trying to add Nayj ?


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

*Pics of Edd*

Back up again thread
After his 1st shed









Look mum no hands










Posing









Peek a boo









Totally Basking


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Are they the pics you were trying to add Nayj ?


 yes thanks how you do that? i tryed loads of stuff!?!?
pics arent the best, cant get camera to do what i want!!!:devil:


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Doh opened photobucket account posted pics then moved them so now they are not there argghhh lol
Took me ages this morning too!!!
Right again
After Edds 1st shed









Posing








Peek a boo









Totally Basking









Hope u like them


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

nayj said:


> yes thanks how you do that? i tryed loads of stuff!?!?
> pics arent the best, cant get camera to do what i want!!!:devil:


When in photobucket you need to click on the IMG tag under or at the side of the photo you require - the text in the tag should turn yellow.

Then go to your post on here & right click then hit paste :2thumb:

You can make sure its worked before posting by hitting the Preview Post button rather than Submit :whistling2:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool...is edd a senegalensis?


----------



## Redfl83 (Aug 9, 2008)

Edds looking great Really healthy
Will answer the ? for u paps yeah he is a senegal cham


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

love this pic so i thought id share!!!


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

mcfluffin said:


> my babies...:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lovin the bottom 2 pics, what sort of chams are they?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Been a while since anyone posted on here 
So...... some updated pics of Delphi, Red-bar Ambanja :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you call the blue in the second picture? It's cute I want it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW jess, she has grown into a lovely looking Panther, just look at those pale blue patches along her back & on her head :flrt:


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Been a while since anyone posted on here
> So...... some updated pics of Delphi, Red-bar Ambanja :2thumb:


 
stunning:flrt:
Heres my guy today lol
wouldn't say pretty really









But i luv him


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> WOW jess, she has grown into a lovely looking Panther, just look at those pale blue patches along her back & on her head :flrt:


 Cheers ken, she seems to get prettier and change every day! And perfect in every way :blush: bit of a piggy, eats straight out your hand and is a good shot too lol! Hows Sam and Ava doing?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> What do you call the blue in the second picture? It's cute I want it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well according to the label its Iggy the Iguana lol! Could've fooled me!

And thanks Papscrunt!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Cheers ken, she seems to get prettier and change every day! And perfect in every way :blush: bit of a piggy, eats straight out your hand and is a good shot too lol! Hows Sam and Ava doing?


 
:lol2:

Sam is also a little piggie & growing fast, bit grumpy now & then but fine once I "insist" he will be well behaved :whip: Ava is less of a piggie but oober friendly - too much so :whistling2: I only have to open the doors & she is out climbing up my glasses or arm :lol2::lol2:. Both feed by hand or from a cup.......and their current fave is medium hoppers :mf_dribble:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Sam is also a little piggie & growing fast, bit grumpy now & then but fine once I "insist" he will be well behaved :whip: Ava is less of a piggie but oober friendly - too much so :whistling2: I only have to open the doors & she is out climbing up my glasses or arm :lol2::lol2:. Both feed by hand or from a cup.......and their current fave is medium hoppers :mf_dribble:


Snap, Delphi loves her medium hoppers - they do have expensive taste lol! She will happily accept the odd cricket and waxie though! Her brother is finally catching her up, 47g to her 48g. Will hopefully be getting some pics of him soon. Still not very bright but sure hes a he now at least!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

4-5 month old Sirama male. Not the best pics as he is still young but his colour us beginning to show.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

He's lovely Stucoady, how long have u had the umbrella plant in there out of interest?! Mine was dead within a couple of weeks lol! - the plant that is!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

RedGex said:


> He's lovely Stucoady, how long have u had the umbrella plant in there out of interest?! Mine was dead within a couple of weeks lol! - the plant that is!


Thanks, he is slowely developing inot a hansom chap. If he takes after his father then hopefully he will be a stunner.

I've had the plant for over a month and it seems to be doing ok. I also have them with my yemen and I have never had any probs with them.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

stucoady said:


> 4-5 month old Sirama male. Not the best pics as he is still young but his colour us beginning to show.


stunning cham looks really well & healthy


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Might give one another go then. My Dad has got my cham's brother, hes not got much colour yet at all. Hes about the same age as yours, but i'm sure hes male, and he seems to have a longer face than my female, very similar to the shape of yours. Might be a sign? Hes got yellow at the corner of his mouth too which I've been told is a male thing! His dad was a stunner also. Maybe when our chams have grown up we can do a thread on 'How your cham developed'? Think it would be very interesting!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

The pic of Zippy's father is just crazy as he is bright red and yellow and green


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I took this pic the other day. I've only handled him about three times so he's not very happy in this pic.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

stucoady said:


> I took this pic the other day. I've only handled him about three times so he's not very happy in this pic.


aww he's cute tho doesn't look to angry


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

hes my 4 month old veiled Kumar :


----------



## Redfl83 (Aug 9, 2008)

Kumar is a little honey


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

my male yemen chameleon(bought from wohic)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

stucoady said:


> I took this pic the other day. I've only handled him about three times so he's not very happy in this pic.


 what is that?panther?that looks an amazing chameleon


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

not a great pic but he decided to climb up my nose and on to my head, so had to post it on here


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> not a great pic but he decided to climb up my nose and on to my head, so had to post it on here


 OMG..its tiny..how old is that?4 weeks?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

im not sure but yeah he is a tiny little bugger. I can never find him whenhes in his viv lol


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> im not sure but yeah he is a tiny little bugger. I can never find him whenhes in his viv lol


 how much smaller was it when u bought it?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> what is that?panther?that looks an amazing chameleon


Hi, yep he is a Panther, a Sirama local.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how much smaller was it when u bought it?


just a little bit smaller, i dont think you really notice though when you see them everyday


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

My drawf jackson Shedding!!!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

zune_lai said:


> My drawf jackson Shedding!!!


*That is an amazing looking cham you have*:no1:


----------



## Red Bar (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Such GREAT pics


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

zune_lai said:


> My drawf jackson Shedding!!!


 Absolutely stunning cham:flrt:


----------



## lyricalmiracle (Apr 4, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Hi, yep he is a Panther, a Sirama local.


yours is 4-5 months? christ, my one is supposed to be 3.5 months and he's flipping tiny! can't see him being that big in 6 weeks:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Cham pics make me smile... :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

lyricalmiracle said:


> yours is 4-5 months? christ, my one is supposed to be 3.5 months and he's flipping tiny! can't see him being that big in 6 weeks:


Awwww such a cutie


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

one day when im more experienced i want a panther and a jackson chameleon

how much harder are they to look after compiared to a yemen?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

meet bert, my 4 month old male yemen-


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

skullcandy said:


> meet bert, my 4 month old male yemen-


cool yours is colourfull..mine isnt like that yet..mine is also a male yemen but its nearly 4 months old.younger than yours.wonder when mine will start to colour up like yours?do you give yours calcium powder?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

i give mine either calypso calcium or chameleon dust by t-rex as its an all in 1 calcium, vitamin and mineral supplement but it can be hard to find


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is Camilla the Chameleon, she is 18 months old and hates having her picture taken!





































this is her asleep


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Erm... Camilla looks very male :whistling2:




stuarto69 said:


> this is Camilla the Chameleon, she is 18 months old and hates having her picture taken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

stuarto69 you have an amazing looking chameleon..looks healthydoes it hiss at you?


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Male Yeman


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

pmcpaul- yours looks nothing like a yemen! how old is he? 

macro junkie- my male yemen is also 4 months old but also does have have those colourings, mine is mostly green with white stripes down his side. he does get dark green spots and stripes when he is taken out at first but thats bout it so its not just yours.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Shelly24 said:


> pmcpaul- yours looks nothing like a yemen! how old is he?
> 
> macro junkie- my male yemen is also 4 months old but also does have have those colourings, mine is mostly green with white stripes down his side. he does get dark green spots and stripes when he is taken out at first but thats bout it so its not just yours.


ah ok.this is the only 2 colours it goes..have you got any idea on when it will change to a more impressive colour?

good mood











bad mood


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is my male red bar panther cham- he has grown alot since these pics-seems to be a trend on this topic lol!

















not happy at all in this one!


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

My OH has been hinting that the next herp we get and our first Lizard will be a Cham, how easy are they to look after day to day care wise? Also wondering about monthly kinda costs for food etc, electricity don't matter! I've read quite a bit about them and obviously they're beautiful but I just need to know how easy they are to keep if you have the basics right!


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> stuarto69 you have an amazing looking chameleon..looks healthydoes it hiss at you?


Hi Macro Junkie, thanks for your words, yes she loves a good hiss, when we took those photos she hissed at me as I moved closer with the camera!
She also likes to bite

How about yours?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

pieluvspooh- there not the best begginer lizard as they require quite a lot of care, beardies are probably your best bet as a first lizard.

lol mine used to hiss at me loads when he was a baby, but as he's got bigger he's calmed right down, the more you handle them the better they get

macrojunkie- you can already see the lemon sidebars coming through on him give him about a month and he'll start showing colour. he's gorgeous though


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

EMMAS ARK '82 said:


> This is my male red bar panther cham- he has grown alot since these pics-seems to be a trend on this topic lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..how much did that cost u..what a awesome looking chamerleon.


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks v much he is a wee stunner- colours on him are amazing! He wasnt a baby when i got him as he was grown on a wee bit. I paid £280 for him- had to have him, had never seen them anywhere else over here so did all the reading up necessary on the breed as you do. He is eating like a wee horse and seems in good health so I am well chuffed with this lad :flrt:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

EMMAS ARK '82 said:


> Thanks v much he is a wee stunner- colours on him are amazing! He wasnt a baby when i got him as he was grown on a wee bit. I paid £280 for him- had to have him, had never seen them anywhere else over here so did all the reading up necessary on the breed as you do. He is eating like a wee horse and seems in good health so I am well chuffed with this lad :flrt:


what is it?a panther?has it always been that purple colour?


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

EMMAS ARK '82 said:


> This is my male red bar panther cham- he has grown alot since these pics-seems to be a trend on this topic lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Panther Really lovely colours


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

yea he is a red bar panther, he always has a purpley/grey hue, but dependant on mood this can change alot! He has a lovely turquoise line running through him too! Wil have to get some up to date photos!

Thanks for the nice remarks!


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Edds gone a bit orange since 2nd shed his eyes look gorgeous


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

mine in that pic is only 4 weeks old. he does go a normal darker green colour I just thought i'd get a picture of him while he was in that pale colour


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe... they look so funny without the bony lump on their heads!


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Finally I can add mine. Meet Merlin.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice to see your cham pic at last Yavin...hope all is going well with Merlin. (Same name as my westie... :whistling2
Fi


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

here is little steve


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Some cracking photos, I will have to post some of mine tonight when I get in.


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

My female panther chameleon










My male yemen which i recently rescued who is looking a lot better ! Called him Yoda 










And finally my male panther, Sedrick!


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, heres BudWeiser


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is my new little girl (I think), not sure about age:
































Only had her since Saturday, really bought for the wife, but I have fallen for it too. I just get engrossed watching it!

Still no name, was supposed to be called "Kreacher", but I don't think the name fits, might just go with "Goggles", lol


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

my new guys picked them up friday


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

What type are the horned ones above, they look like mini dinosaurs!


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

they do thats y i love em. they are called werners


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Update on Merlin, thanks for the link gol.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

My guy rio..a male yemen..about 6 months old..some of the pics are when he was younger.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

as usual cracking shots Scott, and cracking looking Cham


----------



## chris1990 (Oct 26, 2008)

my new panther picked it up on sunday.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stunning Cham's everyone
John


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

no more?


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Meet Isambard 



He's nearly 4 months old now, causing me worry by not pooing so much (if he is he's hiding it) but as soon as I start to get really worried he goes, I swear he does it just to wind me up :lol2: He's cool though, quite calm but legs it if my hand gets too close. I love him :flrt:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Meet Gollum, very fiesty ,loves to bite!! But gorgeous little guy.


----------



## benbenben (Sep 24, 2008)

Best thread ive seen yet! Thinking of getting a veiled from Wharf in Pinxton but my house is so cold im not sure....


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

benbenben said:


> Best thread ive seen yet! Thinking of getting a veiled from Wharf in Pinxton but my house is so cold im not sure....


Dont want to sound rude but thats why you use heat lamps, know-1`s house would be warm enough, for veiled/yemen chameleons.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Update on Delphi, day before she shed, not looking too impressed lol!


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

*meet rodney on my christmas tree lol*


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

*rodney again*


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

my male nosy be








female yemen








male yemen








male nosy mitsio








female nosy mitsio










graeme


----------



## Scaife (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's Cindy my female Rieppeleon Brevicaudatus. 









Geoff my male Pygmy


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

pmcpaul said:


>


Is that a carpet Cham? Looks awesome.


----------



## KnD Plant (Jan 2, 2009)

heres 3 out of 4 of my chams.... they all 9 months old










viv i think is a good size for them all.


----------

